# Penn Battle II



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Quoting from an article I read. Newly designed Penn Battle II achieves higher drag ratings and better corrosion resistance in the salt. Has re-engineered drag system and sealed ball bearings. Expected to supersede its predecessor while maintaining the same price range. Penn added a 2500 size to match today's lighter-weight graphite rods. Available in September!


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I love the battles I have now,if the new ones better for the same price range ,I gotta see it!!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Here's a little Easter egg fellas..... the conflict line and battle line are essentially the same reel except for one more bearing and more milling to make it lighter. The body cast is the same so if your really wanna save some money just go and buy a new conflict spool to match your battle reel. if you wanna see for yourself go to BPS and ask them to show you a conflict and battle and try the swap.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

saltwaterrunner said:


> Quoting from an article I read. Newly designed Penn Battle II achieves higher drag ratings and better corrosion resistance in the salt. Has re-engineered drag system and sealed ball bearings. Expected to supersede its predecessor while maintaining the same price range. Penn added a 2500 size to match today's lighter-weight graphite rods. Available in September!


Very cool . . . Especially, the sealed bearings and 2500 size reel ! ! !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Here they are . . . 1000, 2000, 2500, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, 8000 sizes ! ! !

Battle II spinning reels have Penn's HT-100 Versa-Drag washers keyed into the spool which allows both sides of each drag washer to be used. This gives the Battle II higher max drags, more range, and smoother start ups than the competition. All HT-100 washers are greased with Penn's proprietary PENN grease for longevity.

Full Metal Body, sideplate, and rotor
HT-100 carbon fiber drag washers
5 Sealed stainless steel ball bearings
Instant Anti-Reverse bearing
Heavy-duty aluminum bail wire
Superline Spool
Line Capacity Rings

http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-battle-ii-spinning-reels.html*


----------



## lonewolf0420 (Apr 21, 2014)

I love my Battle 4000, although it has been sticking a little, lately, but I think I fixed that problem. 

I'd love to see the Battle II


----------



## Gutt1234 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! Im looking to purchase a battle 6000 for a 10' ugly stik and i was just about to write a post about it on here to see what everyone thought, but now I may wait.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Battles suck. Had on that would blow up every time i casted. There line lay system hates braid. Tried adding and removing washers under spool and different brands and line weights. Nothing worked. Save some money and buy a shimano sahara or sodona in the size u want and enjoy a smoother reel less problems and easier matinence. Just my opinion


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

OVmadman said:


> Battles suck. Had on that would blow up every time i casted. There line lay system hates braid. Tried adding and removing washers under spool and different brands and line weights. Nothing worked. Save some money and buy a shimano sahara or sodona in the size u want and enjoy a smoother reel less problems and easier matinence. Just my opinion


Dude the battle reels are specifically made for braid. I have the 4k,5k, and 6k. For the price, the mid bargin fisherman can have a great setup. 80% of the performace of high end reels for 50% of the price is solid math to me.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Gutt1234 said:


> Thanks! Im looking to purchase a battle 6000 for a 10' ugly stik and i was just about to write a post about it on here to see what everyone thought, but now I may wait.


Be careful and don't do what I did. I thought that the 6k would match perfectly with 10' prevail but after losing some line I quickly found out that my reel was a little to big for the rod. I would lose about 50ft when casting due to the line hitting the pole after losing the line. That's y I picked up the 5k. If you do get the 6k mine holds 300 yards of 30lb spider wire.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OVmadman said:


> Battles suck. Had on that would blow up every time i casted. There line lay system hates braid. Tried adding and removing washers under spool and different brands and line weights. Nothing worked. Save some money and buy a shimano sahara or sodona in the size u want and enjoy a smoother reel less problems and easier matinence. Just my opinion


 Jmho,but YOU ARE WRONG!! I've had fireline on these reels for at least 4yrs and they have done nothing but perform! You aren't closing bail manually or you are not loading spool properly... NOT A PROBLEM! and as you said,just my opinion... Please do not mess with drag,imho,it is a great drag for a mid priced reel!!



Mastrbaitr said:


> Dude the battle reels are specifically made for braid. I have the 4k,5k, and 6k. For the price, the mid bargin fisherman can have a great setup. 80% of the performace of high end reels for 50% of the price is solid math to me.


 Imho,it's more like 100% of the performance.. Life expectancy may be less,but after at least 4 yrs pulling in alberts up to 15lbs,plenty of spainish up to 2plus,lots of bluefish the same,couple of keeper kings and some small aj's,as well as one keeper cobe and two just under.. Bare in mind,I'm talking the battle *2000*!!!  I'd say the reel can take some heat as well...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

OVmadman said:


> Battles suck. Had on that would blow up every time i casted. There line lay system hates braid. Tried adding and removing washers under spool and different brands and line weights. Nothing worked. Save some money and buy a shimano sahara or sodona in the size u want and enjoy a smoother reel less problems and easier matinence. Just my opinion


or third possibility is cranking while the drag is slipping ... not one single wind knot in mine either


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a dozen of these reels ranging from the 4000 - 8000 and a few of each, some with Floro, some with mono and most with braid, never an issue and I too have had most of them for about 4 years now.

Now I am looking at the 1000's for my ultra lights when I am on my canoe hitting up the smallies. Generally I have been using various manufactures around the 40$ mark for the canoe, but after 1-2 year(s) there toast, sloppy and more or less just piss me off when the grit from the river gets in them.

The battles I have, I believe could be buried in sand for a month at the low tide line, rinsed off with salt water and out perform most reels out there. So although a little pricy for a canoe that occasionally dumps, there now on my NEED list........ just dont tell my wife


----------



## Gutt1234 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Be careful and don't do what I did. I thought that the 6k would match perfectly with 10' prevail but after losing some line I quickly found out that my reel was a little to big for the rod. I would lose about 50ft when casting due to the line hitting the pole after losing the line. That's y I picked up the 5k. If you do get the 6k mine holds 300 yards of 30lb spider wire.


So should I go with a bigger rod or go with the 5k? I usually fish with 30lb braid


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Gutt1234 said:


> So should I go with a bigger rod or go with the 5k? I usually fish with 30lb braid


It really depends on what kind of fishing your doing. 30lb braid has similar diameter to 15-20 mono. Maybe even less. I've learned through experience that with the heavier braids, since it's flat, catches the waves and wind more so unless your chucking serious weight (8+oz) your baits starts to get pulled. The good thing about it though is that you don't feel like the line is going to slice off your finger when casting. After i use up the current line on my 6k I am going to put on 20lb braid to increase my casting distance. On the 5k i put on 20lb and have yet to use it. My 4k has 15lb matched with a 8' penn prevail and it makes a great surf/pier rod. If you can swing it get both but if not I would get the rod first so you can get max cast.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

The bail wire snapped off my battle last weak for NO reason at all, this is why I stay with shimano


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

The battle 2 has one less bearing and less line capacity.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

kayak456 said:


> The bail wire snapped off my battle last weak for NO reason at all, this is why I stay with shimano


I'm sorry but that just sounds like improper storage issue..


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

I've had pretty good results with my battle 6000. It has been abused, scratched and wet and it still holds up just fine. It reels just as smooth as the day I got it and I have never once opened it up for cleaning or maintenance. Only thing is that the 6000 seems just a "tad bit" too big for my 9ft rod... but it still isnt an issue.

Only problem for me is the way it lays line... and I hear its only the 6000 that has this issue. Over time after many casts, I realized that it lays a bit more line towards the top than the bottom. Its not much of problem... but it bothers me a little. I'd go for the 5000 if I had to get another one.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

viper2788 said:


> I've had pretty good results with my battle 6000. It has been abused, scratched and wet and it still holds up just fine. It reels just as smooth as the day I got it and I have never once opened it up for cleaning or maintenance. Only thing is that the 6000 seems just a "tad bit" too big for my 9ft rod... but it still isnt an issue.
> 
> Only problem for me is the way it lays line... and I hear its only the 6000 that has this issue. Over time after many casts, I realized that it lays a bit more line towards the top than the bottom. Its not much of problem... but it bothers me a little. I'd go for the 5000 if I had to get another one.


Spacer washer.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My 6000 lays more line at the bottom of the spool than the top.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> My 6000 lays more line at the bottom of the spool than the top.


It's a spacer issue. Depending on preference some people like the line to spools more towards the top or bottom or if your like me and want max line cap then you just go regular. My guess is that it helps with different casting techniques to allow line to flow more smoothly but that's just my guess.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

So where are these spacers and what is the solution? Do you add spacers or remove them?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

1BadF350 said:


> So where are these spacers and what is the solution? Do you add spacers or remove them?


1. On the spool shaft. I think Penn calls it a thrust washer.

2. Yes . . . did you lose it? Add it. Add another if you want to move your spool forward. Remove it if you want to move your spool backward.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a 5000 and a 6000 BTL reels. so far so good. They cast well, handle fish well. Time will tell. I do only use mono on them.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastrbaitr said:


> It's a spacer issue. Depending on preference some people like the line to spools more towards the top or bottom or if your like me and want max line cap then you just go regular. My guess is that it helps with different casting techniques to allow line to flow more smoothly but that's just my guess.




this is correct materbaitr. you can add or take away spacers depending how you want the line to lay . if anyone has ever bought a shimano reel new in box they usually always come with four extra thrust spacers , penn usually dont come with any extra spacers nor the instructons to do this opertations . if you read the shimano reel instructions they tell you how the break down works, but hey who reads instructions any more its overated (lol).there is 3 diff ways the line will lay onto the spool that you can control . one is a upside down v shape , one is a standard v shape and one is even line all through the spool called optimum spool shape ( usully the default standard from the factory) . depending how many washers you have will give you diff shapes . to set to wind more to the front of the spool remove the number of washers on the spool shaft . to set the line more to the back of the spool increase the number of spacers on the spool shaft . to get the line even across the whole spool you got to find find the medium area between all the washers. now depending if you usuing braid floro or mono all that line will lay diff each time depending how many washer are on the spool shape . ex just beacuse you have braid on the spool and its even with four washers added and swap to mono you will get a diff effect and minght have to take away washers or add them to get the same even line laid that you had with the braid .

but hey dont read your instructions and blame it on a messed up design and sell me that reel you dont want to adjust or maintain . ill take it and smile . ive owned many of battle reels with a small adjustment you can fix your issue and be happy with your purchase . yes the 6000 battle you do have to add a washer to not get a v shape . none of the other series i had any issues with.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Guess I have been lucky.. Own 1 2000 battle and 3 of the 3000,not an issue on line lay with either.... Now my spinfisher had issues,but spacers were the quick fix....


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

So... where can I get my hands on these "spacers?" Tried searching but found nothing but drag washers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The spacers were in the box for my spinfisher,but the battle had none.. I did not need them,but obviously some battles do???


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> The spacers were in the box for my spinfisher,but the battle had none.. I did not need them,but obviously some battles do???


Yea my new Penn Conflict came with em... but I needed it for the Conflict as it also had line lay issues out of the box.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I bet a call or email to here would get you some free http://www.pennfishing.com/Customer-Care/PENN-customer-care,default,pg.html


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I called and explained my situation and they want me to send it in.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> I called and explained my situation and they want me to send it in.


And who pays for shipping? Would be ridiculous to pay $10 for a plastic washer...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have cut out spacers from milk Jugs. pretty easy if you have a gasket punch set. but could work with some scissors as well. Cut out plenty and add them one by one till the lay is just right. I usually put my homemade ones under the one already mounted on the reel so the drag should not be affected.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have one white plastic washer that came installed on the reel. If i am spooling heavy on the bottom im supposed to remove this washer entirely?


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Made my own spacers in the past as well, but that was another reel model.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> I have one white plastic washer that came installed on the reel. If i am spooling heavy on the bottom im supposed to remove this washer entirely?


yes that should do it. if it over-corrects then you can put a thinner washer in there after.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Had an issue with my Battle 4000 and wind knots last month. Spooled 300yds of 20# Sufix 832 on it, looked pretty much even on the spool. Didn't have any issues when lobbing small bait rigs in the wash, but the minute I tried to throw metal with it, it started getting knots. Ended up cutting 100yds of braid off the spool from the knots, and it seemed to help. Not sure if if it was over-filled or if it was the line itself. Ive since cut the Sufix way back and top-shotted 150yds of 20# Power Pro on it. Will see how it does as soon as I can get another good NE wind. 

Have 30# 832 on two Battle 5000s and havent had any problems yet, and I also have 10# Fireline on a 3000 and havent had any issues there either.


----------

